# "V-Day"



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

On Veterans Day I took a little time out of my crazy schedule :juggle:to enjoy a Monte that I was Gifted through a contest hosted by FN in MT. The cigar started out with some light spice and then mellowed out. In the last third the cigar was amazing. It went back to some spice and even a little black licorice. OMG that was a freaking great cigar. :whooThank You Frank) The next day I received my box of V maddies from Mike at Leaf and Ale. As to be expected, Mike had to throw in a gift, a great single cigar holder for my pocket.:tea:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great looking smoke and nice haul


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of Monte is that? Couldn't make out the black and gold band. Thanks


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice pics looks like it said Montecristo Habana Reserva Aniversario.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> Nice pics looks like it said Montecristo Habana Reserva Aniversario.


 Was unaware Montecristo made a "Reserva Aniversario"? They do make a Aniversario #2 but it is from the 2002 Christopher Columbus 510 Aniversario humidor. Those cigars have the regular monte No.2 band as well as a second band with "510" on it.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> Nice pics looks like it said Montecristo Habana Reserva Aniversario.


Affirm, 70 Aniversario


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

wow that Monte looks delicious!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

smokinj said:


> What kind of Monte is that? Couldn't make out the black and gold band. Thanks


Like you say David... Never seen that Monte before?? :noidea:
But the V maduro looks great Mike!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool, I'm glad you got to take a little time and enjoy a great cigar. Nice box of V's too


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

hmmmm....nice


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Whadda haul. That Monte looks :dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking and tasty smoke!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Great looking smoke. The V's look tasty too.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like you made the most of that Monte!
Nice score on the V's - getting scarce.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Some tasty looking smokes there. Glad you enjoyed the Monty.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some great smokes there thanks for sharing


----------

